# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Gëzuar festen e Sulltan Novruzit.

## Neteorm

Duke uruar vëllezërit bektashinj për Festën e Novruzit, duke ju falënderuar dhe juve për mbështetjen që keni treguar ndaj videove të mia, ju ftoj të reflektoni mbi këto hapa lidhur me të mirën dhe të keqen. 
1. Mos bëj keq.
2. Bëj mirë.
3. Mësoji dhe të tjerët.
4. Lufto të keqen.
P.S. Ka gjithmonë hapësirë, për t'i menduar gjërat më mirë.(huazuar)

----------

